# Where Do I Pimp My Ride



## ALG645CI (Oct 28, 2004)

I Just Got the 645ci, I Live In New Jersey
Where Can I Buy 
20" AC SCHNITZER TYPE IV RACING BMW WHEELS RIMS
and get it installed I want it to Look like...

http://www.tuningnews.net/news/040306/pic.php?id=08

Thanx..ALG


----------



## pimpass745li (Jan 25, 2005)

*i have the people you need*

yo i know what u feel go to wheelsperformance.com and there they can help you with what you need they have ac parts and rims hopes this helps :bigpimp:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

Yo - da only place to pimp yo ride is West Coast Customs!

Signed, 

Xzibit


----------

